# googleearth wreszcie pod linuksem, ale jak szybko dziala

## dlugidll

witam

wg artykulu jest googleearth pod linuksa

http://suse.ehelp.pl/modules/news/article.php?storyid=450

mozna pobrac z 

http://earth.google.com/tour/thanks-linux4.html

dostepne jest tez w portage

moje pytanie brzmi:

jak szybko dziala u Was? mam wlaczona akceleracje 3D na najnowszych starech nvidi, ale googleearth zajmuje mi caly procesor w czsie przyblizania i przesuwania zjecia

 moj sprzet to 

sempron 2500, 512 ramu, GF2 MX 400 64 MBLast edited by dlugidll on Thu Jun 15, 2006 10:31 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## v7n

Chodzi bardzo dobrze, kilkanaście % CPU w Gkrellm2 to max. Ogranicza go jednynie łącze ( neo 512 ). Nic w konfigue nie zmieniałem, może Ty będziesz coś musiał.

/// btw - wiesz, Twoja karta nie najlepiej spisuje się z nowszymi sterami.

----------

## no4b

U mnie śmiga świetnie, wydaje się, że po prostu Twoja karta graficzna jest na dzisiejsze czasy już bardzo słaba.

----------

## tytanick

ja mam zużycie procesora 25-50% z tym, że jak przesówam obraz, to mi lekko skacze

CPU: Celeron 2,4Ghz / 3,2 Ghz

GPU: Nvidia Geforce 6600

RAM 768 MB

Internet: 5 Mbit

Drukarka : HP .....  :Razz:  hhe

----------

## kamillys

Normalnie, tzn jak na windowsie.

Po pierwszym uruchomieniu, po bootowaniu crashuje, ale potem ok.

----------

## manwe_

A u mnie (nie)działa tak: http://img207.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ge8bw.jpg [powinien tam być Kraków widoczny].

----------

## kamillys

SOA#512

----------

## Radioaktywny

Witam

Przy intensywnym przesuwaniu mapy zużycie procesora i pamieci na poziomie ok. 25%.

Athlon Barton 2500+, 512 MB(333 MHz), grafika gforce 2Ti 64 MB- stery 1.0.6629-r5.

----------

## tboloo

Działa bezproblemowo. Na użycie CPU nie patrzyłem, ale jednocześnie działał AmaroK, FFox i kompilacja czegoś - problemów ani przycięć nie zauważyłem.

----------

## dlugidll

dzieki za odpowiedzi

 widze, ze zmiana karty mnie czeka na jakas ze 128 MB ramu

ten gf i tak nie jest do konca wspierany przez XGL wiec ma 2 powody do wymiany karty na nowsza

----------

## canis_lupus

U mnie chodzi ok, ale nie wiem jak zmienić rozmiar czcionki interfejsu... Mam jakąs taką małą i mało wyraźną.

----------

## pszemas

```
ciemo@gentoo ~ $ googleearth

Naruszenie ochrony pamiêci

ciemo@gentoo ~ $ 

```

 :Sad: 

----------

## kicior

 *canis_lupus wrote:*   

> U mnie chodzi ok, ale nie wiem jak zmienić rozmiar czcionki interfejsu... Mam jakąs taką małą i mało wyraźną.

 

```
~/.googleearth/Registry/google/googleearthplus/User/render
```

----------

## canis_lupus

 *kicior wrote:*   

>  *canis_lupus wrote:*   U mnie chodzi ok, ale nie wiem jak zmienić rozmiar czcionki interfejsu... Mam jakąs taką małą i mało wyraźną. 
> 
> ```
> ~/.googleearth/Registry/google/googleearthplus/User/render
> ```
> ...

 

Wielkie dzięki! Tego mi było trzeba. Swoją droga powinna być gdzieś opcja w menu.

----------

## msch

pszemas mam to samo  :Sad: 

----------

## pszemas

A ktoś wie jak zrobić żeby u mnie działało ? Caly czas mi wyskakuje Naruszenie ochrony pamieci. Probowalem emerege --sync i potem emerge ale to samo  :Sad: 

----------

## Radioaktywny

 *pszemas wrote:*   

> A ktoś wie jak zrobić żeby u mnie działało ? Caly czas mi wyskakuje Naruszenie ochrony pamieci. Probowalem emerege --sync i potem emerge ale to samo 

 

Jak uruchamiasz program?

U mnie gdy odpalam googleearth jako zwykły user z konsoli to się wywala, natomiast gdy odpalam z menu kde>Zgubione i znalezione>Google Earth wszystko działa ok.

Nie wnikałem przyczyn takiego stanu - zapewnie skrót w menu ma podpięte jakieś dodatkowe parametry.

----------

## mysiar

P4 2.8, 1GB RAM, kompilacja w tle i śmiga pięknie   :Very Happy: 

----------

## ukl

U mnie śmiga pięknie  :Smile:  Ogranicza go jedynie przepustowość łącza...

Celeron M 1.6GHz

512 MB RAM

VGA: Radeon X200 64MB (przydzielana z RAMU)

----------

## crs

Witam. Zainstalowałem ten program instalatorem od google. Nie było go wówczas w portage. Jak usunąć całkowicie jego pliki? Nie widzę w helpie (-h) instalatora nic na temat odinstalowania. A jeżeli można to zainstalować bardziej gentoo way to bym chciał tak zrobić.

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## dlugidll

ja zainstalowalem z linku podanego w pierwszym poscie

spobuje jeszcze z portage, ale pewnie nei bedzie roznicy

----------

## tytanick

 *manwe_ wrote:*   

> A u mnie (nie)działa tak: http://img207.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ge8bw.jpg [powinien tam być Kraków widoczny].

 

co do tych kwadratół, to spróbuj zmienić w opcjach wyświetlania np na 16 bitów i zrestartuj program

Umnie dodatkowo "traci poączenie" czasami bo po jakimś czasie przestaje ładować nowe tekstury

pozatym przy wyłączaniuu programu, procesy nadal zostają i muszę zamykać poprzez killall

no ale cóż to tylko wersja Alfa  :Smile: 

----------

## no4b

 *crs wrote:*   

> Witam. Zainstalowałem ten program instalatorem od google. Nie było go wówczas w portage. Jak usunąć całkowicie jego pliki? Nie widzę w helpie (-h) instalatora nic na temat odinstalowania. A jeżeli można to zainstalować bardziej gentoo way to bym chciał tak zrobić.
> 
> Pozdrawiam.

 

W katalogu do którego zainstalowałeś program jest skrypt uninstall, użyj go.

----------

## v7n

 *Radioaktywny wrote:*   

>  *pszemas wrote:*   A ktoś wie jak zrobić żeby u mnie działało ? Caly czas mi wyskakuje Naruszenie ochrony pamieci. Probowalem emerege --sync i potem emerge ale to samo  
> 
> Jak uruchamiasz program?
> 
> U mnie gdy odpalam googleearth jako zwykły user z konsoli to się wywala, natomiast gdy odpalam z menu kde>Zgubione i znalezione>Google Earth wszystko działa ok.
> ...

 

To podaj te parametry - może się komuś przydadzą :>

----------

## manwe_

 *tytanick wrote:*   

>  *manwe_ wrote:*   A u mnie (nie)działa tak: http://img207.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ge8bw.jpg [powinien tam być Kraków widoczny]. 
> 
> co do tych kwadratół, to spróbuj zmienić w opcjach wyświetlania np na 16 bitów i zrestartuj program
> 
> 

 

16bit nie pomaga zupełnie, zjechałem z detail area do 256, pomogło "trochę" [mniej błędnych pól], ale tylko do następnego uruchomienia. To samo z quality. No cóż, jeszcze sobie nie poużywam, może to wina platformy [amd64].

----------

## canis_lupus

 *Quote:*   

> Umnie dodatkowo "traci poączenie" czasami bo po jakimś czasie przestaje ładować nowe tekstury 

 

Mam to samo, ale z tego co zauważyłem to dzieje się to podczas nieuzywania programu.

----------

## msch

u mnie rowniez segfault. w menu kde jedynym parametrem jest %f, czyli wyglada to tak:

```

googleearth %f

```

#EDIT#

potraktowalem strace, i nic ciekawego nie znalazlem. generalnie koncowka wyglada tak:

```

fstat64(8, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=0, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0xac063000

write(8, "0", 1)                        = 1

close(8)                                = 0

munmap(0xac063000, 4096)                = 0

gettimeofday({1150471722, 33193}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1150471722, 33908}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1150471722, 46452}, NULL) = 0

ioctl(7, 0x4008642a, 0xbf9f9bb8)        = 0

--- SIGSEGV (Segmentation fault) @ 0 (0) ---

--- SIGSEGV (Segmentation fault) @ 0 (0) ---

+++ killed by SIGSEGV +++

```

----------

## Nigredo

U mnie segmentation fault. Chyba będzie trzeba poczekać na wersję stabilną.

----------

## ufoman

Ja mam cały czas taki sam błąd:

```
Stacktrace from glibc:

  ./googleearth-bin(__gxx_personality_v0+0x212) [0x804ab32]

  ./googleearth-bin [0x804b133]

  [0xffffe420]

  /opt/googleearth/libevll.so(_ZN5earth4evll9CacheNode8populateEPNS0_5CacheEPNS_10HeapBufferEPNS0_13CacheNodeTypeE+0x33) [0xb250c893]

  /opt/googleearth/libevll.so(_ZN5earth4evll5Cache18loaderNodePopulateEPNS0_9CacheNodeEPNS_10HeapBufferE+0x50) [0xb250c950]

  /opt/googleearth/libevll.so(_ZN5earth4evll9NetLoader17finishHttpRequestEPNS0_11NLQueueElemEmPNS_10HeapBufferE+0x1a2) [0xb25d72e2]

  /opt/googleearth/libevll.so(_ZN5earth4evll9NetLoader12asyncHandlerEv+0x2ef) [0xb25de4df]

  ./libbase.so(_ZN5earth11AsyncThread12asyncHandlerEPNS0_10ThreadInfoE+0x53) [0xb79c5f13]

  ./libbase.so(_ZN5earth11AsyncThread9asyncFuncEPv+0x28) [0xb79c5fd8]

  /lib/libpthread.so.0 [0xb62eb264]

  /usr/lib/libc.so.6(__clone+0x5e) [0xb63b3b1e]
```

----------

